# Living in Turkey While Working Online



## Raheel204 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to expatforums and I was wondering if you guys can help me. 

I work online from home for a US based company. My salary is paid in US dollars through wire transfer. Due to the bad law and order situation and poor living conditions in my country, I was wondering I should go and live somewhere else. 

I choose Turkey because living conditions are better there compared to my country, secondly it is also affordable and not too expansive. With my current monthly income approx 2500 USD I think I can live there comfortably with my spouse. 

However, I don't know if Turkish laws allow people to live there while working online. I think they should because such people can contribute to Turkey's economy by bringing foreign exchange to the country. 

Can someone please tell me how I can get a residential permit for Turkey. Where to start, what documents I would need, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Raheel204 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to expatforums and I was wondering if you guys can help me.
> 
> ...


You are allowed to stay if you can prove that you have 300 USD per person per month available.

The downside is all paperwork is in Turkish, do you have a friend to help you? You get the residence permit from the police.

http://yabancilar.iem.gov.tr/


----------



## Raheel204 (Jul 10, 2013)

Belgarath thank you. No, unfortunately I don't have any friends in Turkey. Can't I hire someone to help me fill the forms? 

Belgarath can you also suggest me which cities I should look into. As an expat with no knowledge of local language which cities would be better for me? 

Lastly, how can I get an estimate of cost of living in major cities like Istanbul or Izmir?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Raheel204 said:


> Belgarath thank you. No, unfortunately I don't have any friends in Turkey. Can't I hire someone to help me fill the forms?
> 
> Belgarath can you also suggest me which cities I should look into. As an expat with no knowledge of local language which cities would be better for me?
> 
> Lastly, how can I get an estimate of cost of living in major cities like Istanbul or Izmir?


I have a better link, at least it is in English :

http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/inve...gtoturkey/Pages/HowToGetAResidencePermit.aspx

You can hire someone, but I believe you will need to apply in person. Beware scammers and do not pay before you get a service.

Try the Aegean coast, its a touristic area and language barrier will be lower. Istanbul is too expensive anyway.

Cost of living is very difficult to assess, try numbeo.com to get an idea but its not 100% accurate.

Good luck!


----------



## Raheel204 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help I will look into Aegean area.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, if you use Google Chrome as a browser you can get it to translate automatically. 
One thing you need to beware of is finding an area with high speed internet if you need it to work on-line. The Aegean area seems to be particularly bad unfortunately with very slow internet. It drives me nuts just going on-line to the office for an hour when I am in Turkey.


----------



## Raheel204 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello again, 

I am still gathering as much information as I could. Great folks from all over have helped me understand lots of things about the process of moving to a new country in general, and to Turkey in particular. 

I contacted a Turkish legal firm they informed me that I need a work permit to live in Turkey. On the other hand I read else where that if I wanted to stay in Turkey I will need resident permit which can be obtained from local police office by showing $300-$500 per month amount for the duration of the stay I am applying for, 

I am confused. I will be working online so would it be counted as working in Turkey? I guess it should not be considered as such because I will not be taking away any jobs from any Turkish people in the country.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Raheel,
That site belgarath posted says that for long term residency you must bring 4 passport size pix, original and photocopy of the passport, a bank statement for 300$ per month or foreign currency purchasing document (I dont what this 2nd one is) 
Istanbul has become unliveable, too crowded, traffic is horrible. If I won the lottery and had millions I would live there maybe, I love the city, but the city cannot handle the population any more.
Aegean cost is better, can be a bit boring because all main events take place in İstanbul. But this part of turkey is very laid back and relaxed. 
Regarding cost of living İzmir is lower than İstanbul. Rents are from 550-1500 TL. (1$=2TL)No natural gas, 5th floor without lift, in an old neighberhood, 2+1 Will be around 550. Same area with natural gas will be 100 more. In a lower floor or building with a lift the rent goes up. 3+1 garden flat, with natural gas and heating installed unfurnished will be around 800. 
1+1 in the complexes in Mavişehir cost 1100+150 services (pool, landscape, etc). 
And the utilities cost like this:
electricity 60-80
water 35-45
gas (for hot water, and cooking in summer time) 10
gas (+for heating in winter time, if you heat only 2 rooms with 2 heaters on minimum) 150-200 
The winter is short though. 
Internet 78
building services 20 (that's what we pay)

For 2 people you might spend around 1000 for groceries. Of course it depends on your taste. 

Public transport 2 tl one way. 

And we are the proud owners of the most expensive gas in the World!

And my advise, it's better to learn Turkish if you want to live here. It looks very difficult at first but after you learn the rules its not that bad actually.


----------

